# Walmart rescue



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Adopted this boy today. I went back because there was this white/red crowntail with a huge lump on his gill and I was going to try and take him home to see if I could help him heal. However he wasn't there.. I'm assuming he must have passed because he was just in awful condition when I saw him yesterday. This boy was the other one I had my eye on. He's not in as bad condition as the other one, but his water conditions were awful and he seemed pretty lethargic. I took him to customer service and asked if I could adopt him because of the state he was in and I explained that because of his condition, I wasn't sure if he'd make it. They pretty much laughed in my face before saying "the most we can do is 10% off." I said no thank you and took him back. I was so tempted to just walk out with him... but after leaving I called the manager and explained the situation to her and she agreed to let me adopt him. He has pretty large pectoral fins so I'm wondering if he has EE genes? I'll have to get better pictures once he's done drip acclimating. Anyone have any idea on what color he is? Also, name suggestions would be awesome because I'm a bit stumped. 










































edit: I forgot to test the ammonia of the water he was sitting in, but this is the ammonia of the water after he's been dripping for 10-15 minutes so it's diluted. Just awful


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

wow what a nice save  can't wait to see him happy and healthy! He looks like he is a marble, but can't tell for sure. Ammonia can mess up colors some times. Once he settles in some, maybe some Para Guard just in case...I also use it on any new fish I get anyway, from breeder or not. Better safe than sorry  
Good luck with him!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

SusieG said:


> wow what a nice save  can't wait to see him happy and healthy! He looks like he is a marble, but can't tell for sure. Ammonia can mess up colors some times. Once he settles in some, maybe some Para Guard just in case...I also use it on any new fish I get anyway, from breeder or not. Better safe than sorry
> Good luck with him!


I can't wait to see what he looks like in a few weeks/months from now  Here's a picture of him getting settled into his quarantine tank:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for being so proactive and saving this guy. I have several Walmart rescues. Always bestto go sstraight to manager. CS doesn't care. Very sad. If you have access to methylene blue, a blue bath does wonders for amonia poisoning. He is a beautiful boy. Very lucky to have a chance at good life. Keep us posted.


----------



## mazakai (Sep 5, 2015)

whoa, he's got some nice colors! :0 I'm so happy you are his. <3


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Good for you! I love rescue fish, because they always have the most wonderful personalities. The Petsmart near me is the worst as far as fish care goes in the area I've seen, so I know how it goes. Again, great job for rescuing your fish, I bet he will turn out to be a beauty.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

^-^ I'm really glad I could take him home with me. It feels good knowing he doesn't have to spend another night in those awful conditions. I've decided to call him Rime!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Great name!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Awe, he looks better already! Keep an eye on his color, he may keep changing, its very fun to watch!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I came to a sad realization a little while ago... Rime came from a Walmart that is open 24 hours a day. This means he was under florescent lighting for 24 hours a day for who knows how long...  I hate that Walmart can treat their live animals so terribly.

I was able to get a picture showing his fins, there's a few that are curled


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

Keep your hopes up, you did a good thing.
I'm letting my wife pic a sad/upset Beta to save her/him, it's the minimum I can do save such a mistreated beautiful fish from Petsmart.
Working on the tank now, I hope to get everything up and running by year end and save a beta by new year.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

Awwwww...bless him. Thank goodness you adopted him and took the extra effort to talk to the manager and get him out of his ammonia cesspool.  He looks better already and has nice color. I'm betting you will see a completely different fish in the weeks ahead. Great save!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have had several crowntails from there that looked awful when first got them home. Now they have an incredible flare. Don't loose heart. Sometimes it takes some time to see results but they are worth it. Here are a couple of pictures of one of my Walmart rescues, Titus. When I first got him home and now just to show what a little time and care can do. Best wishes with your guy!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

@themamaj, wow that doesn't even look like the same fish! that's incredible 

thanks everyone for the kind comments!! here's a small update: 


















he's starting to show a lot more color and he's eating very well.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

He is looking great and eating like a pig is a great sign! Really a pretty boy. He is going to be magnificent with his color pattern. Love to see him flaring if you catch one in a picture. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

themamaj said:


> He is looking great and eating like a pig is a great sign! Really a pretty boy. He is going to be magnificent with his color pattern. Love to see him flaring if you catch one in a picture. Happy Thanksgiving


he won't flare, unfortunately  i'm not sure if it's a health thing or if he's just super chill. happy thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for the save, keep taking care of him and he will flourish of happiness of what you did.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Dont worry about flare. Sometimes it takes awhile from some of my rescues. Once they settle in and get used to you they will.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

He is so pretty. Great save 👍😊


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

When my late sassy female tiffy died of old age with me and jaws by her side, I went to petco to find a sad betta to spoil with love and care after work that night. I just wanted to start spoiling my new betta asap (hate seeing them in the cups). The Petco I live by takes care of all the animals with awesome employees. The employee I bought my new boy Hamlet from has a betta too. But when I told her my new boy would soon be in a five gallon tank, she looked worried and asked her manager if bettas could be in five gallon tanks (he said they could of course). Turns out her betta is kept in a 0.5 gallon tank. She was super sweet and let me keep my new boy at petco till I got off work that night.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm still impressed with how great he looks now from when he was at Walmart.


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I've decided on the name "Novi" which is an abbreviation of the name "Honovi" which translates to the word, _strong_. Novi itself means "a bright star" which I felt was very appropriate.  

Picture updates! I have him in a cycled, heated, and filtered 2.5g tank for the time being and he seems so happy.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome name


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Awe very nice! Wait till those first few rays on his caudal grow back  he will be ever handsomer hehe I had a CT that looked almost like yours, but he was pastel blue and pink. He was cool  Rehomed him to my friend so I could make room for more Plakats for my breeding program. He is living it up and I just saw him today when I went to see my friend...Well, went to jack her washer and dyer since mine are broken lol


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

SusieG said:


> Awe very nice! Wait till those first few rays on his caudal grow back  he will be ever handsomer hehe I had a CT that looked almost like yours, but he was pastel blue and pink. He was cool  Rehomed him to my friend so I could make room for more Plakats for my breeding program. He is living it up and I just saw him today when I went to see my friend...Well, went to jack her washer and dyer since mine are broken lol


that's awesome  I've been debating rehoming him to give someone else the chance to love him and give him attention but I get nervous thinking they won't know how to properly care for a betta when it comes to the nitrogen cycle and tank requirements...


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

He is slowly coming along, yeah!!


----------



## shinigamiofspace (Dec 1, 2015)

Ugh,that's horrible poor fish. He's in good hands now. I recently got myself a rescue too. It's a shame how they're kept by most stores. In my opinion they should really crack down on stores for animal abuse, because it is. Have you tired API Stress Coat +? That stuff is amazing when dealing with torn fins, it has aloe in it. I used it on my fish when he tore his fins works wonders.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm so glad you got him out of those conditions! He's looking better already.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just rescued a cute king male betta with fin rot today then gave him and my old 1.5 gallon tank to my boyfriend as an early Christmas present.


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

WOW! Novi looks soooo much better already. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love his name! He looks like he is doing great! Good job!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Figured you guys would appreciate yet another update on Novi.  

















He's so hard to get a good picture of! He is very active and instead of being shy and hiding when I approach his tank, he comes out to greet me! Here are the levels of his tank: 









He's definitely a happy little boy


----------



## twohuskies (Sep 23, 2015)

OMG, he's beautiful and of course he's happy! You took him out of the ammonia-laden cesspool and put him in a palace! GREAT JOB and lucky Novi!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Wow he looks amazing!!! and loving his tank


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

He looks so good you did a great job


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

How is Novi doing?


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

themamaj said:


> How is Novi doing?


He's doing really well! I adopted him out to someone with experience with bettas and he's now living in a heated, filtered 5g tank


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That is wonderful to hear! I hope he has a long, happy life. Glad you were a part of it


----------

